# Death cap fuzz like you never seen before



## Paradox916 (Nov 19, 2021)

So until this moment I have never played a fuzz pedal let alone built one and probably wouldn’t  have if I wasn’t challenged to do something crazy by our good friend @fig and definitely did present some challenges with control lay out and a super noisy LED that I had to reroute a couple of time to get rid of a weird harmonic feedback when the led changed color, I wanted to put a light plate on it but the depth of the enclosure and foot switch height just didn’t allow for what I wanted to do with out having some potential grounding issues I just did want to risk other than that the death cap circuit is as per the build docs.  I rendered the audio in mp3 and it just demolished the auido quality of the demo but you guys get the idea.  This pedal definitely does the stoner and  doom thing pretty good..... So without further ado I give you Fig’s  “because I said so!”  HypnoToad Fuzz!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 19, 2021)

Saw this on ig earlier. Great job that looks killer


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks man!. it was definitely a fun build and I learned quite a bit from it.


----------



## fig (Nov 19, 2021)

Great green snakes man! I'm feeling all warm and hypnofuzzy all over!
It's a toad on the front, but made by one groovy prince of a guy. I love it!


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Diynot (Nov 19, 2021)

ALL HAIL THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## HamishR (Nov 20, 2021)

I have a frog in my throat just thinking about it. I hope it's all it's croaked up to be. Love those knobs!


----------



## zombie_rock123 (Nov 20, 2021)

Amazing looking build! What LED is that you used? Fits perfectly and when you hit the fuzz on it sounds spot on for Hypnotoad!


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 20, 2021)

Wtf! This is epic!


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 20, 2021)

HamishR said:


> I have a frog in my throat just thinking about it. I hope it's all it's croaked up to be. Love those knobs!


Thanks! the eyeballs were a little tricky to source


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 20, 2021)

zombie_rock123 said:


> Amazing looking build! What LED is that you used? Fits perfectly and when you hit the fuzz on it sounds spot on for Hypnotoad!



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077X9Z3F...abc_YVE6F0V4379FE8YN8J7S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Thanks! They are kind of cool but they seem to be pretty noisy and induce noise if they are too close to the auido signal... something to think about and be aware of.


----------



## DrVon (Nov 20, 2021)

Amazing work! Congrats


----------

